# should i bring my toyota 4 runner



## MORNING STAR (Mar 3, 2012)

lane: i am moving with my family in april or june from usa to abu dhabi, should i bring my 4 runner , fully paid and 2005 model ,in excellent condition for my personal use and its costing me somewhere between 1500 to 2000 dollars .
please advice


----------



## Rossdxb (Mar 6, 2012)

Better to bring with you.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There is susprisingly no direct version of the 4 runner and the highlander in the GCC, but nevertheless i would bring it. Only think is you will have to be careful where you take it for oil changes and other servicing, as not many garages will be familiar with it.

But yes, i will suggest you bring it ...


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

MORNING STAR said:


> lane: i am moving with my family in april or june from usa to abu dhabi, should i bring my 4 runner , fully paid and 2005 model ,in excellent condition for my personal use and its costing me somewhere between 1500 to 2000 dollars .
> please advice


Where in US are you shipping from? That seems like a very reasonable price. I may be considering shipping one of my cars as well.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I say bring it,, I ship from Miami for $1100


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

No, cos its a **** car.


----------



## Paduas (Jun 27, 2011)

US specs cars have lower re-sale value and spares could be hard to find if the model is not sold in the UAE. If you are thinking about shipping it back when the time comes, then add it on to your existing costs when deciding. Cars are affordable here in the UAE & you can buy vehicles from the 2nd hand market with warranties if you do not wish to invest in a new one. It's always safe to drive cars with the country specific specs, especially since in the UAE the summers are extreme and your existing radiator, A/C unit etc., would require an upgrade.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Paduas said:


> US specs cars have lower re-sale value and spares could be hard to find if the model is not sold in the UAE. If you are thinking about shipping it back when the time comes, then add it on to your existing costs when deciding. Cars are affordable here in the UAE & you can buy vehicles from the 2nd hand market with warranties if you do not wish to invest in a new one. It's always safe to drive cars with the country specific specs, especially_* since in the UAE the summers are extreme and your existing radiator, A/C unit etc., would require an upgrade*_.


And the USA (ever heard of death valley) doesn't have such conditions?

What rubbish certain posters write.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Paduas said:


> US specs cars have lower re-sale value and spares could be hard to find if the model is not sold in the UAE.


For the love of God, can we have at least 1 discussion on cars without talking about resale values. Coincidentally half the people who talk about resale, resale resale, end up keeping a car for 20 years. 

On your suggestion, my experience is that cars are cheaper in the UAE than in any other place, but not the US, so the OP may not find 2nd hand cars here "cheap". This is even more true considering that quite a few 2nd hand cars here are shipped from the US and sold for twice the price they would be sold for in the US

One thing the OP can do is have the 4runner as a weekend car and buy another 2nd hand car as a workhorse for the long, hard summers, i.e. if he will be driving 2000+ km a month


----------



## Paduas (Jun 27, 2011)

You can agree / disagree. I just gave my thought on this. Great Day Everyone


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Whats it worth? My guess about $15,000, less the shipping $1500, less the 5% import tax $750. So by the time its in Dubai it`s worth $12,750 but you will probably have to pay for it to be delivered from the docks to your home and then have it trailered to the RTA for registration so you can probably take off another 1000dhs/$250 giving a value here of $12500./46000dhs (well thats my best guess)

Anyone who doesn`t take resale or parts availability for a 2005 car that was not officially imported to the UAE is a little naive but hey it takes all sorts. If you are planning to drive it for another 3 years and then dump it for a few bucks then its proabably worth bringing but as you are probably gonna have to hire a car while yours is beiong shipped I `d be tempted to sell it in the States and buy something similar here like a Mitsubushi Pajero.

If you check out dubizzle.com you`ll get a good idea of what cars cost here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Vehicles are about the same price here, but a vehicle with 70,000 miles on it here, vs a vehicle in the usa with 70,000 on it is a HUGE difference. The sand and the extreme heat, how people drive here, the road bumps everywhere, etc takes a toll on this vehicles. 

Don't listen to the stuff about american spec. We overall dont have that issue as vehicles in the usa are made to run all the way from Maine to AZ.... My brand new rental that I got two years ago with 7km on it is now 140,000 km two year old Ford was made in Missiouri. No issues with AC or staying 'cool' while running. 

If you bring it, understand that it will be worth next to nothing in a years time and no one will wish to buy it for a decent price, especially since is a model that isnt available here. If you keep it a few years here, then probly work out better for you. If you get here, and decide you are leaving after a year (as so many people do!!!!), then I would guess you are wasting quite a bit of money by bringing it with the cost of shipping and what it will have depreciated.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Brought my car from Canada and have not regretted ever since and has been 1,5 years. However, my model is not commercialized here which means that I need to import parts (small stuff) every once and then.

, I enjoy doing it and exporting items from US is damn cheap for parts, but then again, it is up to you to decide whether you want to undergo this kind of hassle. All you need to find is a good garage which is easy you will find.

In terms of specs, it is Canadian Specs and by default it covers the US specs since Canadian specs are more stringent than American specs. 

If my car can run in Texas, it sure can run in the UAE as it has been running. Indeed my car is lasting more here than in Canada, there I was starting to have rusting issues which are all gone now.


----------

